

More Microsoft Slowness: No New Office Until 2010? - escapade
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2009/1/more-microsoft-slowness-no-new-office-until-2010-msft

======
Tangurena
From a cynical viewpoint, I'd say the delay is to motivate the volume
licensing customers (select and software assurance) to renew their 3-year
agreements. It is my understanding that large numbers of them are declining to
renew their subscriptions, and that this is one of Microsoft's major revenue
streams.

